# SQUATS of Colombia, Equador, Peru, Bolivia



## punkitida (Mar 25, 2016)

Hey squatters! I am traveling through south America and I was thinking whether there are any squats along the way.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 25, 2016)

to answer yer question, yes im quite sure there are alot of squats in south america. it might be a better idea to get to know locals first in person before asking them about their illegal living situations. after all for all i know yer a cop.


----------



## Pigeon Blackhat (Mar 25, 2016)

I don't have an answer for you, but I imagine there are plenty all over. 
I was trying to link you with a friend of mine on here but it appears that they have deleted their account. I'd be curious, however, to find out what you learn as I too will be traveling through South America closer to the end of the year.


----------



## punkitida (Mar 25, 2016)

Thank you, I'll let you know about what i found


----------



## japanarchist (Mar 25, 2016)

Try looking on squat.net and searching for whatever country you're going to, you should be able to come across something. https://en.squat.net/


----------



## picham (Oct 8, 2016)

Look #okupa and talk with #malucos #malabaristas Streetanimators jugglers artisan's are a big family ...in brasil cycling hitchhiking gets one to meet true brothers


----------

